# Hong Kong being Invaded



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Channels on Minds.com are reporting that Hong Kong is being invaded by Chinese police and US and Euro media are ignoring. God Bless the people there. Good luck.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Found a whole bunch on stories on the US sites.

https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/hong-kong-mops-up-after-weekend-of-violence-braces-for-more-protests



> What started out as peaceful marches across Hong Kong island and the Kowloon peninsula escalated into two days of clashes between protesters and riot police. By Sunday night, the violence had intensified, with police firing tear gas into an underground station to disperse demonstrators. Video footage from Sunday also showed police using batons and violent force to detain protesters.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So, a tyrannical government wishes to impose it's will on a whole city that was once free and unarmed. Wonder how that will turn out.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hong Kong belongs to china , they will do as they please and no one will stop them. They will kill every last one of them if necessary to impose their will.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way, China is a member of the U.N. humans rights council.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We had to know once china got control of Hong Kong that in steps over time China would increase it's control over every aspect of life and government .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> We had to know once china got control of Hong Kong that in steps over time China would increase it's control over every aspect of life and government .


You are right; we knew it and so did the citizens of Hong Kong. That's why so many were very unhappy with the decision.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> You are right; we knew it and so did the citizens of Hong Kong. That's why so many were very unhappy with the decision.


 I hope those that support Taiwan join china are watching. They are next
fixed it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> We had to know once china got control of Hong Kong that in steps over time China would increase it's control over every aspect of life and government .


Yep, A forgone conclusion. I remember when I heard about the deal, shaking my head and saying to myself, this won't end well for Hong Kong and it's people. Really bad deal.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I hope those that support Guam join china are watching. They are next


??? Guam is a US territory, do you mean Taiwan aka Formosa???

That has been a breakaway island colony since the communist took over China post WW2.
Chiang Kai Shek evacuated the mainland and set up a government there.
The commies have threatened to invade there for 60 years, first under Mao tse tung.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> ??? Guam is a US territory, do you mean Taiwan aka Formosa???
> 
> That has been a breakaway island colony since the communist took over China post WW2.
> Chiang Kai Shek evacuated the mainland and set up a government there.
> The commies have threatened to invade there for 60 years, first under Mao tse tung.


 Brain fart I did mean Taiwan . Not sure why I had Guam in my head


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It is outside my perimeter, I’m not going to even worry about it.
Hong Kong is a former British colony, they are the ones who gave it away.
This should be no business of the United States.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a modest suggestion for our government. China is being a giant pain in our ass. I suggest we return the favor. Load up a large cargo plane with rifles, ammo, grenades, laws rockets, and whatever surplus lethal junk we have laying around. Then parachute this stuff into Hong Kong for the protestors to use against the Chinese authorities. A win-win. We get rid of surplus junk and give China a giant headache.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Impose Billions and Billions or even Trillions of Dollars of Tariffs on all Chicom Products attempting to enter USA. 

Otherwise, I don't give two green boogers about what happens to Hong Kong or China.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

US websites but where is American media? Irish Media is non existent on the topic.



Sasquatch said:


> Found a whole bunch on stories on the US sites.
> 
> https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/hong-kong-mops-up-after-weekend-of-violence-braces-for-more-protests


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Very sorry if anyone thought thought I was suggesting US or Euros do anything that wasn't my point. My wife often asked me how they exterminated 6 million people in Germany without the media telling the world, and here we have a major super power exerting it's will on a massive number of people and so called journalists are ignoring.



rice paddy daddy said:


> It is outside my perimeter, I'm not going to even worry about it.
> Hong Kong is a former British colony, they are the ones who gave it away.
> This should be no business of the United States.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

stowlin said:


> US websites but where is American media? Irish Media is non existent on the topic.


Remember, Google is hand in glove with the commies along with the rest of silly valley.

Most of Google, twitter and face crock executives are closet commies.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A good read on the "Hong Kong Trap." It does a good job explain how China and the Deep State in the U.S. want the U.S./Trump to try to engage to keep Hong Kong from becoming fully under communist rule. Trump is a smart and tough man.



> U.S. Intelligence Positions Hong Kong as Proxy Conflict With China - Thankfully President Trump Sees Trap&#8230;


https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2019/08/13/u-s-intelligence-positions-hong-kong-as-proxy-conflict-with-china-thankfully-president-trump-sees-trap/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> A good read on the "Hong Kong Trap." It does a good job explain how China and the Deep State in the U.S. want the U.S./Trump to try to engage to keep Hong Kong from becoming fully under communist rule. Trump is a smart and tough man.
> 
> https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2019/08/13/u-s-intelligence-positions-hong-kong-as-proxy-conflict-with-china-thankfully-president-trump-sees-trap/


Tragic as it is for the 8 million in Hong Kong there is absolutely nothing good that would come about by the U.S. getting involved. War may come soon enough without us trying to intercede in a situation where we have no business and no real options.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> ??? Guam is a US territory, do you mean Taiwan aka Formosa???
> 
> That has been a breakaway island colony since the communist took over China post WW2.
> Chiang Kai Shek evacuated the mainland and set up a government there.
> The commies have threatened to invade there for 60 years, first under Mao tse tung.


The military folks I have spoken to say..China dont have an expeditionary force capable of projecting itself to Tiawan. They will hit them with missles. If we were too worried about China..we should start by kicking them out of thier land and sea grab..island building in the S. China Sea. Thats just not right.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

We can pray for the people of Hong Kong, but there is little more we can do for them. We can inform China we are watching and human right violations will be cause for tougher trade positions if it’s really ugly they can find new markets for their products but that honestly could lead to a war in itself.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stowlin said:


> We can pray for the people of Hong Kong, but there is little more we can do for them. We can inform China we are watching and human right violations will be cause for tougher trade positions if it's really ugly they can find new markets for their products but that honestly could lead to a war in itself.


It seems we are headed for war with ChiCom, anyway.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

How is this any different than the ANTIFA protests, that we all are against ? I'm not suggesting ANTIFA is acceptable. But what are these Hong King protests trying to achieve ?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Demitri.14 said:


> How is this any different than the ANTIFA protests, that we all are against ? I'm not suggesting ANTIFA is acceptable. But what are these Hong King protests trying to achieve ?


Totally different. Hong Kong's losing their independence and freedom.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> Totally different. Hong Kong's losing their independence and freedom.


Negatory.

Its certainly one of the more unique situations, but officially Hong Kong is part of China.

The UK "won" Hong Kong during the Opium Wars in the early 1800's then handed Hong Kong back to the Chinese in the 1990's. China has "allowed" Hong Kong to operate somewhat autonomously, due to the massive amount of wealth generated by HK, but they are officially part of China. Before that they were ruled by the UK so more accurately, Hong Kong has not had independence in damn ear 200 years.

Not our concern, and if the people of Hong Kong want their "Independence" then they better fight for it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> Totally different. Hong Kong's losing their independence and freedom.


 They were on borrowed time until the British turned it back over to China. they knew that . That had years to leave. They hide their heads in the sand a denied the truth. Now the bill has come due. They are China and always will be .


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't think the US has any responsibility towards Hong Kong either. Just saying I wouldn't equate them with antifa.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Annie said:


> Totally different. Hong Kong's losing their independence and freedom.


I think that a lot of the ANTIFA crowd also feel they are losing their freedom and being oppressed by a tyrannical Govt.

Not so different with all the attacks on the 2nd, 4th and 5th amendments that are happening. At what point are the people that want to preserve our constitution, labeled as Terrorist and Violent Protestors ?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Demitri.14 said:


> I think that a lot of the ANTIFA crowd also feel they are losing their freedom and being oppressed by a tyrannical Govt.


The antifa is the total antithesis of all that. Some of them may call themselves 'anarchists', but in reality the group believes that "hate speech isn't free speech", and they try stop and often psychically attack and or intimidate anyone who goes against their agenda. Sounds more like Communist China to me.

Communism is a godless evil form of government and imo the Hong Kongians (?) kongites (?)---err, people of Hong Kong have valid cause for a just war.



> Not so different with all the attacks on the 2nd, 4th and 5th amendments that are happening. At what point are the people that want to preserve our constitution, labeled as Terrorist and Violent Protestors ?


So are you saying antifa is backing the constitution, though in a non-legitimate way? I think it's the total opposite. The founding fathers would have no truck with antifa, but i think they would support Hong Kongs' freedom. China is tightening the reins beyond what they promised to do.

It's the old frog in the pot scenario going on over here in these United States. Yes, we're losing our freedoms a little at a time, but over there in Hong Kong, they're being ripped off like a bandaid with super glue stuck to it.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

No, what I am saying is: Most of us feel ANTIFA is in the wrong for protesting and using violence to advance their agenda, but it is OK in Hong Kong to act the same way. Its always been a matter of who is the Patriot and who is the Terrorist. It depends which side of the fence you are on. I don't know what ANTIFA is trying to do, they are not real clear on their motives except to be against Trump. As Far as losing freedom, maybe it Would be better to have them ripped off, then at least more people would be aware of what is happening and be inclined to do something about it. 

How do you counter the frog in the pot scenario ?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Demitri.14 said:


> No, what I am saying is: Most of us feel ANTIFA is in the wrong for protesting and using violence to advance their agenda, but it is OK in Hong Kong to act the same way.


Okay, so sorry to belabor the point, but it's objectively moral for Hong Kong to protest? If that's what you mean, I agree. But I don't think it's at all fair to say they're "acting the same way" as antifa. 


> Its always been a matter of who is the Patriot and who is the Terrorist. It depends which side of the fence you are on.


That's too blurry to say it all depends on your perspective or, as you say, "which side of the fence you're on". There's certain truths that don't change. Moral truth comes from God and never changes no matter which side of the fence you're on, and one moral truth is that China is a communist government and Communism is godless and is probably the greatest evil to have come out of the last century.



> I don't know what ANTIFA is trying to do, they are not real clear on their motives except to be against Trump.


agreed. They're very confused. Not sure they really know either. Too much CNN and public school perhaps.



> As Far as losing freedom, maybe it Would be better to have them ripped off, then at least more people would be aware of what is happening and be inclined to do something about it.


Well, at this point perhaps we don't have a choice because it's too late for us. We'll suffer no doubt.



> How do you counter the frog in the pot scenario ?


As the saints all have throughout history. With greatness. But that costs a lot.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I am glad Obama, Hillary, Bernie, or any other democrat is not president.
ANY ONE of them would "resettle" a few million Hong Kong refugees here in the States.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

What would China be like with out the US market place or the US and it's allies? I think they are smarter than that in knowing war with the US leads them to a consumerless world and how will they sustain that?



Denton said:


> It seems we are headed for war with ChiCom, anyway.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I am glad Obama, Hillary, Bernie, or any other democrat is not president.
> ANY ONE of them would "resettle" a few million Hong Kong refugees here in the States.


I would rather resettle the residents of Hong Kong than the residents of Guatemala City or San Salvador. At least the residents of Hong Kong understand capitalism and want freedom.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This makes no sense to me, for antifa promotes gun control, first amendment limits on free speech, governance of the entire economy (socialism) so how again do they feel they are losing their freedom to a tyrannical government when that is the government they seek? Someone seems mixed up.



Demitri.14 said:


> I think that a lot of the ANTIFA crowd also feel they are losing their freedom and being oppressed by a tyrannical Govt.
> 
> Not so different with all the attacks on the 2nd, 4th and 5th amendments that are happening. At what point are the people that want to preserve our constitution, labeled as Terrorist and Violent Protestors ?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stowlin said:


> What would China be like with out the US market place or the US and it's allies? I think they are smarter than that in knowing war with the US leads them to a consumerless world and how will they sustain that?


China is much more long-term in thinking than we are. At best, we look ten years down the road. They've been planning since Nixon opened the door for them.

What would be catastrophic to us is a speedbump to supremacy to the rulers of China.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> China is much more long-term in thinking than we are. At best, we look ten years down the road. They've been planning since Nixon opened the door for them.
> 
> What would be catastrophic to us is a speedbump to supremacy to the rulers of China.


I think economics has little to do with China's long term thinking with regards to the U.S. I am not sure who is the more cunning, Xi or Putin, but military cooperation between the two should warrant a cautious view. China has a plan, and so does Putin.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Do you really think those plans don't include shipping cheap crap to an open market in such abundance it can feed its masses and keep them busy?



Denton said:


> China is much more long-term in thinking than we are. At best, we look ten years down the road. They've been planning since Nixon opened the door for them.
> 
> What would be catastrophic to us is a speedbump to supremacy to the rulers of China.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Do you really think those plans don't include shipping cheap crap to an open market in such abundance it can feed its masses and keep them busy?


Sure, but who will be in the negotiation seat once this government is taken down?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

So they help the progressive left toss the US into a pre election recession the media tells everyone is a trump depression and they get to arrange a trade deal with uncle Joe who's son they already gave a billion dollar contract to.



Denton said:


> Sure, but who will be in the negotiation seat once this government is taken down?


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I think economics has little to do with China's long term thinking with regards to the U.S. I am not sure who is the more cunning, Xi or Putin, but military cooperation between the two should warrant a cautious view. China has a plan, and so does Putin.


I got to disagree. There is clear evidence that China is laughing as they use our own capitalism to further their own agenda.
Think about it; no one took them seriously until they grew their economy into the 2nd largest in the world.
Before that they were regarded as potato farmers.
Now they have stealth fighters (likely engineered from the debris of an American F117). They have carrier(s), and they have financial clout.

But you are right about Xi and Putin being some cunning SOBs. Those two are a dangerous pair.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Daddy O said:


> I got to disagree. There is clear evidence that China is laughing as they use our own capitalism to further their own agenda.
> Think about it; no one took them seriously until they grew their economy into the 2nd largest in the world.
> Before that they were regarded as potato farmers.
> Now they have stealth fighters (likely engineered from the debris of an American F117). They have carrier(s), and they have financial clout.
> ...


I agree, we have been short sighted in allowing China to manipulate our system for so long. Without us their economy goes to hell, but they have thought this through. They have more then being an economic power in their long range plans.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The minute enough countries band together and switch from the American dollar to another as the world's reserve currency, the United States is done for.

Remember a number of years ago the panic caused by Russia attempting to get OPEC to stop trading in American dollars?


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

My biggest concern (involving China) is that this damned trade war is putting our proud American farmers on welfare assistance.
We could ruin our own farming industry, and find ourselves reliant on other nations for the very food we need to live.
The trade war is reckless. There were better ways to do it than this.
Where's Jamie Lannister when you need him?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Daddy O said:


> My biggest concern (involving China) is that this damned trade war is putting our proud American farmers on welfare assistance.
> We could ruin our own farming industry, and find ourselves reliant on other nations for the very food we need to live.
> The trade war is reckless. There were better ways to do it than this.
> Where's Jamie Lannister when you need him?


The family run American farm is being eliminated from existence not by China or any other country, but by large corporations such as ADM (Archer Daniels Midland) and Con Agra.
Independent American dairy farms especially are going out of business by the hundreds each year.

And the federal government's "death tax", favored by so many Democrats, is ensuring that family farms are not being handed down to the next generation. Instead they must be sold just to pay the huge tax.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Daddy O said:


> My biggest concern (involving China) is that this damned trade war is putting our proud American farmers on welfare assistance.
> We could ruin our own farming industry, and find ourselves reliant on other nations for the very food we need to live.
> The trade war is reckless. There were better ways to do it than this.
> Where's Jamie Lannister when you need him?


Not true.

RPD's post explains a huge part of why the Independent Farmer is being eliminated. There is no way for the small independent farmer to be able to buy product competitively.

Other reasons; 
Consolidation and buying/selling power.
The Federal and State governments have subsidized the American Farmer to the point of welfare dependency especially in regards to exports where the large conglomerate has the upperhand.
REgulatory BS
et al


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As for Hong Kong, I hear somewhere around 43 citizens have been shot and killed for protesting.

As for trade and China, I'd rather have the work done here and pay a bit more. I'll tell you why.

In the mid-1960s my father was the senior vice-president of The Master Lock Company. He was always proud of the fact that "bulk cardboard and raw steel" came in the front door and boxes of newly manufactured padlocks exited out the back door. Over 2,200 American employees earned their living there. I worked there for six summers and paid my own way through college.

Imagine if we did that now! Americans working at good wages and their kids paying their own way. The money stays in the United States and not a rickshaw in sight.

We have talented employees here, let's hire them first before we go overseas!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> As for Hong Kong, I hear somewhere around 43 citizens have been shot and killed for protesting.
> 
> As for trade and China, I'd rather have the work done here and pay a bit more. I'll tell you why.
> 
> ...


Post of The Day Chico!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We are going to rue the day we let so much of our manufacturing base go overseas and with so many family farms going under or selling out to the major corporations we are cutting our won throats. We have been short sighted and one day we will pay the price.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Post of The Day Chico!


Slippy, I wish you could have been there.

I came out to the shipping department about mid-way during a project. First, some nomenclature.

A shipping box of Master Locks holds about two dozen locks and is 15 x 8 x 8. You can take a 3 1/2 square metal skid that holds eight boxes to a layer and is about 8 layers high. Envision this one loaded skid pallet.

My compatriots and I loaded boxes onto skids, and skids took up *one football field*.

These locks were destined to go to The Navy in Vietnam. Rumor had it that the locals stole anything they could carry.

...Master Lock got me through college...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> We are going to rue the day we let so much of our manufacturing base go overseas and with so many family farms going under or selling out to the major corporations we are cutting our won throats. We have been short sighted and one day we will pay the price.


Unfortunately, the hourly wage of an American worker is often more than the daily wage of an off shore worker.

i recently saw a story/profile of an American who founded a company that makes hoodies that are 100% American.
From the cotton in the fields to the end product, everything is American.
The price for one hoodie? $108.
I don't know about you, but I simply can not afford a $108 sweatshirt.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I don't know about you, but I simply can not afford a $200 sweatshirt.


I have a take on this. Let's suppose that everyone "bought American."

Yes, that sweatshirt might still cost 200 bucks. But then, as also an American worker, you increased pay might mean that 200 dollars would now translate to the mental idea of $58.50 in real worth.

The fact that 200 dollars sounds like a lot is that we are too used to Chinese numbers, which also effects our wages. Why should a manufacturing administrator pay you three times what a Korean makes?

America for Americans.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I found it. Very interesting, y'all should watch. It follows the whole process, from cotton field through to the end.
From the cotton farmer who has to import Mexican labor (listen to why he has to), to factories with mostly robots, to the final steps which actually use American labor.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I have a take on this. Let's suppose that everyone "bought American."
> 
> Yes, that sweatshirt might still cost 200 bucks. But then, as also an American worker, you increased pay might mean that 200 dollars would now translate to the mental idea of $58.50 in real worth.
> 
> ...


I had to adjust the price after watching the film down to $108.
Your theory is not valid for everyone.
There will still be minimum wage jobs. There still will be those of us on a fixed income.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There will still be minimum wage jobs. There still will be those of us on a fixed income.


Oh, I'm sure there will be. My "skill" if I have indeed such a condition, is intense self-promotion. For example, I was once hired as part of an eight man team. Within a month I was their financial manager. Worked there for five years until we were so good we were bought out.

It follows you. In college the art instructor had ordered enough masonite for a class of 30 pupils to make paint pallets. He received several sheets of 4x8 foot sections--which he didn't know how to cut.

I had been a carpenters' helper at Master Lock that year, and my first job was using power saw to make pallets for the class.

Purveyor of skills, master of none...


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

China will only put up with this so long, then -- they are gonna say--- that's enough, and put a stop to it.
International opinion be damned.
China wants the money in Hong Kong. Plain and simple.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well it belongs 100% to China so they can really be invaded by China . What did hong -kong expect to happen when it was turned back over.


----------

